# Fliegenrute von Ron Thompson?



## Allerkanal09 (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
habt ihr Infos zu Fliegenruten von Ron Thompson?
Sind die Ruten gut, oder taugen sie nichts?
Wäre euch sehr dankbar, falls ihr ein paar Infos habt.
MfG


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute von Ron Thompson?*



Allerkanal09 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habt ihr Infos zu Fliegenruten von Ron Thompson?



Wie immer werden sich Leute melden, die sagen "Ist ja billig, kann ja nix sein!" 
Ich habe eine Travel Force #7/8 in 9,6" sowie eine zweiteilige Steelhead II #3/4 in 7". Beide werfen sich gut und fangen ihre Fische. Value for money, wie der Schotte sagt!


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute von Ron Thompson?*

Ron Thompson ist die "Billigmarke" von Scierra,bedeutet nicht das die schlecht sind-nur halt nichts zum angeben.

Mein lokaler Händler hat recht viel davon,ist preiswertes Gebrauchsgerät.
Nur leider optisch kaum ansprechend.


----------



## laverda (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute von Ron Thompson?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ron Thompson ist die "Billigmarke" von Scierra,bedeutet nicht das die schlecht sind-nur halt nichts zum angeben.
> 
> Mein lokaler Händler hat recht viel davon,ist preiswertes Gebrauchsgerät.
> Nur leider optisch kaum ansprechend.



Willste zum Wasser oder zu next Topmodel?  
Ist nicht ernst gemeint. 
Meine erste war auch ne Ron Thompson. Da hatte ich aber nicht lange Freude dran..........hab sie beim Einpacken vergessen und nach 3 h war se nicht mehr da..#q.....war zum Glück "nur" ne Ron Thompson.


----------



## Metare (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute von Ron Thompson?*

Ich bin vollkommen zu frieden mit meine Steelhead 2 ... ist auch meine erste Rute !! ...

ich finde man kann sie richtig schön laden beim werfen... und wenn man sein gerät pflegt wird es auch lange halten  

Gruß


----------



## venni-kisdorf (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute von Ron Thompson?*

Moin, Ron Thompson ist einfach gut kann mich nur anschliessen, habe selber die Steelhead II in der klasse 5/6 und 8/9 die ich beide an der Ostsee einsetze. Der Preis stimmt und mit einem schusskopf lässt sie sich auch richtig gut Werfen, kurz gesagt fürs grobe einfach Klasse.... 

#6


----------



## torstenhtr (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute von Ron Thompson?*

Hallo,

Ich hatte mit Ron Thompson Ruten sehr schlechte Erfahrungen sowie mit deren Wathosen. Z.B. hat sich der Kork aufgelöst, Blank schief und die Ringe waren eine Fehlkonstruktion. Für ein paar Euro mehr gibt es deutlich bessere Ruten mit guten Garantiebedingungen wie Vision, TFO, Greys o.ä. 

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------

